# Motorhome as mobile brothel



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just caught the last ten minutes of a programme on the Blighty channel called 'WI guide to brothels'.
They were touting a motorhome around the country as a mobile brothel. 

Hope it got a good valeting when they were finished with it :lol:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Brothel*

We "accidentally " parked next to one in Trieste, Italy.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Just caught the last ten minutes of a programme on the Blighty channel called 'WI guide to brothels'.
> They were touting a motorhome around the country as a mobile brothel.
> 
> Hope it got a good valeting when they were finished with it :lol:


Bet it wont show up on HPI as having been involved in numerous knocks!

P.S did you get the reg number in case they try and p/x it on me

Peter


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If the vans a rockin, keep on walkin.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*mobile brothels*

:lol: quite a niche market for them down here. :wink: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well at least the owners cannot be done for keeping a "disorderly house"


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not really keen on soup, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brothel*

Great idea to pay for a pitch. Now, where's my red light? Oh, it's already on!

Russell


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope John doesn't see this thread.
He is always looking for ways to increase our retirement income :lol: :lol: 
Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrs. Eb tried it for a couple of hours one evening. When I went back she had 50 Euro in 10 Cent coins.

I asked, "who paid you in 10 Cent coins?" She said, "they all did!"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

boringfrog said:


> We "accidentally " parked next to one in Trieste, Italy.


Are you sure they were not just carrying out an extended test of the rear springs? :lol:

Some of those Italian roads can be quite rough and you would need to ensure that the springs were up to the job before an extensive trip....... :?

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have to tell your insurer? Or is this just limited to a non-commercial service provided by the WI? I bet you'd get a good cup of tea and a nice piece of cake afterwards.

Nuke will no doubt ensure we will be able to post reports and scores on those we inadvertently find on our travels. And perhaps they will be able to advertise to keep up the flow of income to the site. After all, people in this area of the leisure trade probably have higher personal morals than one or two dealers we read about!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Mrs. Eb _*tired *_it for a couple of hours one evening. When I went back she had 50 Euro in 10 Cent coins.
> I asked, "who paid you in 10 Cent coins?" She said, "they all did!"


No wonder she was a bit knackered Alan! 8O

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can we create a new database in the Resources directory...........?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How much was it to hook up 8O


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The game's up, that screwed my pension.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a set of man tramps! except those that are girls. I see no one complained about this postage.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We had an interesting experience in June in Avignon. 

Whilst looking for an elusive campsite we stopped right under a river bridge to look at the map. We parked opposite a Transit van and we were immediately shouted at by a scantily dressed, well endowed lady. Didn't have a clue what she was saying but we hastily moved off and then realised that she must have thought we were competition!

Never did find the site, called Bagatelle.

Roly


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Roly:

_Never did find the site, called Bagatelle._

Is that _Bag a elle_?

Perhaps that was a brothel site too!


----------

